# SI's Top 10 Sport Venues



## kansasalumn

Two Basketball arena make the list
2 Cameron
10 Allen Field House

How did AFH lower than rowing venue?

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/0707/campus.top10.venues/content.1.html


----------



## kansasalumn

and #6 Palestra


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> Officially known as Ben Hill Griffin Stadium at Florida Field, "The Swamp" was given its nickname by the 'Ole Ball Coach, Steve Spurrier, in the early 1990s. It certainly has been a comfortable home for the Gators: the defending national champions, cheered on by 90,000 who pack the Swamp on game days, *have only lost five games at home since 1990 (not counting Ron Zook's forgettable three years).*


:lol:

Thats an incredible statistic...

"_________ has gone undefeated if you dont count games where the other team outscored them."

I never really got the whole majesty of The Swamp...I want to go see what it's all about but there are better stadiums in the SEC. UT, LSU, and Georgia...


----------



## Nimreitz

I don't like the list at all. A river? The Army Football Stadium? Gopher Hockey is fine if you have to have a hockey arena on there, but it's nothing special compared to a lot of other sports venues. The Big House was a tremendous disappointment for me; yeah it's huge, but who cares? The students don't care about the game and are quiet. You can't put a venue deemed "The Library" in the top 5, you just can't. Camp Randall is so much better it's not even funny. I would imagine Penn State and Ohio State boast much better atmospheres as well if you're just talking Big Ten.


----------



## KJay

kansasalumn said:


> Two Basketball arena make the list
> 2 Cameron
> 10 Allen Field House
> 
> How did AFH lower than rowing venue?
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/0707/campus.top10.venues/content.1.html


the national media hates ku


----------



## Blue

man trust me, the swamp defenitely deserves to be on that list. It gets extremely loud and although it's not the biggest venue, as Michagan or Neyland stadium is, it is definately one of the hardest places to play in the country....Ron Zook was the biggest a joke of a coach in every sense of the word, so i wouldn't count that era either. believe me. i experienced it. He can recruit out the ***, but does absolutely nothing else well. there were countless games where we had the lead going into the 4th quarter that he just simply threw away do to poor clock management and horrendous play calling. things that a decent coach with average experience could have easily finished. i mean we lost to Miss st. for goodness sake and that is something that just never happens..........

You should definately visit the swamp if you get a chance though man....I can agree that UT may be a little bit nicer and LSU about equal, but i would have to disagree about UGA being better. UF probably has some of the nicest SkyBox Seats in the country; they were just added last season so they're basically brand new, state-of-the-art seats. Like i said, it may not be the biggest venue, but it is definately one of the loudest and nicest in the country; not to mention -- home of the '07 National Champs.​



















:cheers: 

Beat That Whoadi

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N​


----------

